# Creaking sound when turning steering wheel



## djnibler (Aug 5, 2005)

My 2019 Atlas has a creaking sound coming from the steering wheel, when turning the steering wheel past 90 degrees in either direction. Easily reproducible 100% of the time, and most noticeable when making sharp turns like a 90 degree turn at an intersection or going into and out of a parking spot. It's loud enough that you could easily hear it in the back seat and it is actually kind of embarrassing to have a sound like that on a car this new and nice. I'm 99% certain it's the clockspring making the noise, as I've heard them make noise in older cars with high miles.

I've now taken it to two different dealers, both of whom have had their shop foreman look at it, reproduce the sound, then test drive several other Atlas vehicles on their lot, and notice that they all make the sound. They've talked to VW about it as well, and the end result is "there is no problem." I really don't want to accept that this annoying squeaking/groaning noise is "not a problem". 

Anyone have any luck in getting this addressed?


----------



## manny3118 (Nov 20, 2019)

Well documented problem on most of the FB groups. Front struts. Fix requires a new steering rack.


----------



## djnibler (Aug 5, 2005)

manny3118 said:


> Well documented problem on most of the FB groups. Front struts. Fix requires a new steering rack.


Thanks for the reply, but in my case, the sound is definitely coming from right behind the steering wheel in the cabin, not outside the car. You can't even hear it outside the car. I did read that the steering rack is a known-issue on these cars but I'm 99% sure it's the clockspring.


----------



## Misio9 (Sep 23, 2019)

manny3118 said:


> Well documented problem on most of the FB groups. Front struts. Fix requires a new steering rack.


That's exactly what happened to me, my dealer is waiting for the parts as they are on backorder.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Misio9 said:


> That's exactly what happened to me, my dealer is waiting for the parts as they are on backorder.



Is your car being held hostage at the dealer while they wait for parts? Or did they let you take it home? 
Mine does the same thing but I have not brought it up to the service department yet...been going on for 10,000 miles now lol.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Please post link with the steering rack fix. I have searched and only see the issue reported by dealers as normal operation. I have yet to find anything about a rack fixing it. In fact, some people claim they tried every new Atlas in the dealer's lot and they all make the sound.


----------



## Hetletco (May 15, 2018)

Had similar issue, dealer tested a couple different Atlas on the lot and some had the noise, some didn’t. New clock spring installed fixed my issue. Just because they all have the same problem shouldn’t make it ok.


----------



## djnibler (Aug 5, 2005)

Hetletco said:


> Had similar issue, dealer tested a couple different Atlas on the lot and some had the noise, some didn’t. New clock spring installed fixed my issue. Just because they all have the same problem shouldn’t make it ok.


I agree!! But I don't know what to do since both VW dealers in my area said it is "normal" and won't fix it under warranty. 

Here is a video I made of the sound. You can clearly tell it's coming from inside the cabin right behind the steering wheel and not the steering rack or struts. And it's LOUD. What did you do to convince the dealer to replace the clockspring?

https://youtu.be/5DDKY0aim98


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

djnibler said:


> I agree!! But I don't know what to do since both VW dealers in my area said it is "normal" and won't fix it under warranty.
> 
> Here is a video I made of the sound. You can clearly tell it's coming from inside the cabin right behind the steering wheel and not the steering rack or struts. And it's LOUD. What did you do to convince the dealer to replace the clockspring?
> 
> https://youtu.be/5DDKY0aim98


I think that is a substantially different noise than others hear. I would not compare it to other issues experiences. Yours is for sure NOT normal.


----------



## Misio9 (Sep 23, 2019)

vbrad26 said:


> Is your car being held hostage at the dealer while they wait for parts? Or did they let you take it home?
> Mine does the same thing but I have not brought it up to the service department yet...been going on for 10,000 miles now lol.


Dealer told me it is ok to drive so I took the car home and Im waiting for them to call me when the part will arrive. Also I was told it is a full day job so they offered me the loaner.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

djnibler said:


> I agree!! But I don't know what to do since both VW dealers in my area said it is "normal" and won't fix it under warranty.
> 
> Here is a video I made of the sound. You can clearly tell it's coming from inside the cabin right behind the steering wheel and not the steering rack or struts. And it's LOUD. What did you do to convince the dealer to replace the clockspring?
> 
> https://youtu.be/5DDKY0aim98


Ok yeah that is definitely not the same noise that others (as well as myself) are hearing. 




Misio9 said:


> Dealer told me it is ok to drive so I took the car home and Im waiting for them to call me when the part will arrive. Also I was told it is a full day job so they offered me the loaner.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

djnibler said:


> I agree!! But I don't know what to do since both VW dealers in my area said it is "normal" and won't fix it under warranty.
> 
> Here is a video I made of the sound. You can clearly tell it's coming from inside the cabin right behind the steering wheel and not the steering rack or struts. And it's LOUD. What did you do to convince the dealer to replace the clockspring?
> 
> https://youtu.be/5DDKY0aim98


That sound is 100% not normal and my car (with 27k mi on it) 100% does not make that noise. I think clockspring is a pretty good guess.

If the shop foreman at both dealerships told you it's normal and refused to fix it, I think it's time to escalate. Maybe you should contact the service manager or general manager. Have them show you in person that all the other Atlases on the lot make the noise. I bet they'll walk it back real fast.

Also, if the dealers told you they contacted VW and the dealers continued to insist it was normal, perhaps you should contact VW Customer Care directly and tell them your $35k vehicle is defective and 2 dealers are refusing to honor your warranty.


----------



## DonCV (Oct 12, 2019)

This is probably not relevant, but I had a very rusted clock spring on a 95 BMW M3. The sound was as loud and seemed to be inside steering wheel. It also had more of a springy twang to it. I think the car had maybe about 80K miles on it at the time. One day while driving the steering seemed to seize up and become very hard to turn. I thought it was either a flat tire or power steering failure. There was no flat so I took it to my mechanic. They removed the steering wheel and turned it with a wrench. The sound very loud then and it was apparent that it was coming up the steering column. They finally found the rusted clock spring. They emptied a can of WD-40 on it. End of problem. We assumed something didn't get lubricated when the car was built.


----------



## GLI-Jeff (Aug 17, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R14uXNuyiHQ

I believe this is the rack and pinion issue.

We have this issue with our Cross Sport and it is a know issue with VW.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

What's the "rack and pinion issue"?


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

GLI-Jeff said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R14uXNuyiHQ
> 
> I believe this is the rack and pinion issue.
> 
> We have this issue with our Cross Sport and it is a know issue with VW.



Yup that's the one....


----------



## GLI-Jeff (Aug 17, 2012)

The steering unit makes a shallow heat shield ting type noise as you rotate the wheel at low speeds, sub 5 MPH. When cold, the sound is not present or barely noticeable then when at full temp.

This is a known issue for the '18 and '19 MYs, but new for my Cross Sport.


----------



## gti330ex (Dec 19, 2013)

My '19 dec build is making the same sounds inside and out. Will be taking it in one of these days - i'll make sure to give this thread an update. This is definitely not normal, lol.

I noticed my springs move under load - not sure if that's considered normal so thought maybe the sound is caused by something loose within the strut assembly. 

Without these videos it's hard to really be on the same topic - thanks for the vids! 





djnibler said:


> I agree!! But I don't know what to do since both VW dealers in my area said it is "normal" and won't fix it under warranty.
> 
> Here is a video I made of the sound. You can clearly tell it's coming from inside the cabin right behind the steering wheel and not the steering rack or struts. And it's LOUD. What did you do to convince the dealer to replace the clockspring?
> 
> https://youtu.be/5DDKY0aim98





GLI-Jeff said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R14uXNuyiHQ
> 
> I believe this is the rack and pinion issue.
> 
> We have this issue with our Cross Sport and it is a know issue with VW.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I have that noise as well in my 19, but not NEARLY as noticeable or loud as yours. So do the dealers actually admit it is an issue and fix it?


----------



## djnibler (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips and advice. 

RE escalating to VW - I did try reaching out to VW customer care directly but they told me that they "rely on their network of dealers to troubleshoot issues and determine if something is actually a problem or not." Bottom line, I got nowhere with them. 

However, I took the car to a THIRD dealer who looked at the car and then agreed to perform the repair, which consisted of exactly what I thought: replacing the clockspring. So they replaced it for free under warranty and guess what? The sound is now completely gone. I can't tell you how nice it is being able to get in the car and drive without hearing that god-awful creaking sound every time I turn the wheel. Feels like I have a nice car again. I made sure to leave them a glowing review on Google for being willing to perform the fix when no one else would. 

So the moral of the story is to keep taking your car to different dealers until you find one who is willing, I guess. I'm lucky I live in a big city with a lot of dealers.


----------



## djnibler (Aug 5, 2005)

mhjett said:


> Maybe you should contact the service manager or general manager. Have them show you in person that all the other Atlases on the lot make the noise. I bet they'll walk it back real fast.


Yeah I strongly considered that but was worried they were right, and that other cars on the lot were making the same sound. As noted in here, some others have the same sound from the clockspring on their Atlas (while others have a different noise from different components). I was trying instead to take the line of, "I don't care if every Atlas on the lot makes that sound - it's not acceptable on a $40k new car." But sadly, "strange noises" are not strong grounds for warranty claims. If it doesn't cause an issue with the performance of the vehicle, they can argue the sound is as normal as the sound a door makes when you close it or a brake pedal makes when you press it. I feel lucky I found a dealer willing to fix it for me.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

djnibler said:


> Thanks for all the tips and advice.
> 
> RE escalating to VW - I did try reaching out to VW customer care directly but they told me that they "rely on their network of dealers to troubleshoot issues and determine if something is actually a problem or not." Bottom line, I got nowhere with them.
> 
> ...


Great news and great update. :thumbup: Looks like you found your new default dealer. And a clockspring is a much quicker and easier fix than a steering rack.


----------



## gti330ex (Dec 19, 2013)

Great news OP, thanks for the update!

I know you said it wasn't coming from the outside of the car, but just to confirm - you had someone moving the steering wheel while you were outside and you heard nothing? 

I ask because this noise for me comes from the inside and outside.


----------



## Coltrane 20 (Jul 14, 2021)

Misio9 said:


> That's exactly what happened to me, my dealer is waiting for the parts as they are on backorder.


Manny read your post. I have an issue with my steering. When leaving the parking garage my steering sounds as if there is grit inside the mechanism. The dealership asked me to leave the car for 2 days, I said no. Driving a Jetta 2020 R-Line with 3, 940 miles on the clock. Really frustrated with it. Manny, did you have the same issue? Best always.


----------



## Coltrane 20 (Jul 14, 2021)

djnibler said:


> Thanks for all the tips and advice.
> 
> RE escalating to VW - I did try reaching out to VW customer care directly but they told me that they "rely on their network of dealers to troubleshoot issues and determine if something is actually a problem or not." Bottom line, I got nowhere with them.
> 
> ...


Happy for you. I have the same issue with my 2020 Jetta R-Line with only 3, 940 miles on it. When turning the steering wheel I hear a sound as if there is grit in the steering mechanism. So annoying especially for a car so new & with such low mileage. I took the car to the dealership & they admitted they were receiving a lot of complaints about this issue. A mechanic came out with me for a test drive & of course, the sound could not be heard. So frustrating. Best always.


----------

